# Skunked!!



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Bank fished sat and Sunday nights from 9:00 till midnight. Nothing. Used skip jack and shad and not even one run. Beautiful night to be on the bank but very disappointing. Should have had some other baits with me I guess.


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

I was on the river all day Monday with my brother and we only managed one small channel cat..... The bite was off for us also! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Always take some crawlers as a back up. Everything eats crawlers most of the time.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I grew up on the Ohio River and creek chubs were my number one channel cat bait. Hard to believe that it has been over 30 years since I moved up here.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

It was not only no bites but was eerily quiet. Usually at night there are fish of all sorts jumping, splashing, something going on but nothing was making noise. Very quiet night. Usually I have some crawlers with me but didn't pick any up. Will next time.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hopefully the fishing is better this weekend but with the cold front and the rain moving in we will see. Rising Sun tournament is this weekend so there will be 150+ boats out there probably fishing for 2 days so hopefully some nice fish end up brought to the scale (hopefully by me haha)


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

[QUe rougOTE="fishdealer04, post: 2503173, member: 7305"]Hopefully the fishing is better this weekend but with the cold front and the rain moving in we will see. Rising Sun tournament is this weekend so there will be 150+ boats out there probably fishing for 2 days so hopefully some nice fish end up brought to the scale (hopefully by me haha)[/QUOTE]
I wish you good luck. It is going to be rough out there be carefull .


----------

